# Gave up on the VDO gauge install



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

I draw the line at hacking the wiring harness for the oil pressure sensor. I'll take the car in and have a pro do it after I get my next job (hording cash right now).

Be forewarned that you'll need another $100 in parts beyond what LeatherZ sells (gauge kit with panel).



--gary

:yikes:


----------

